# Melissa Satta ist die Neue von Kevin Prince Boateng



## beachkini (2 Dez. 2011)

​
*Erst vor kurzem trennten sich Kevin-Prince Boateng (24) und seine Ehefrau Jenny. Beide haben einen Sohn Jermaine (3).*

Inzwischen ist Boateng nicht mehr solo, sondern mit Model und Showgirl *Melissa Satta (25)*, die Ex von Fußballer Christian Vieri (Juventus, Milan, Inter, Lazio, Atletico Madrid), zusammen.

Vor einem Monat, als Boatengs Beziehung zu Ende ging, lernten sich beide in der Disko kennen. Nach vielen SMS und Telefonaten sind beide nun ein Paar.

Melissa in der Zeitschrift „Chi“: „Boateng gefällt mir und ich fühle mich wohl bei ihm.“


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2011)

der Kerl ist beneidenswert


----------

